# generac 400 transfer switch lugs



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

mm16 said:


> I'm installing a generac 400 amp service enterance ats, I want to make sure I'm reading it right, that (2) 4/0 wire can fit under one lug.
> 
> Thanks


Yes and No depending on what the lug is rated for.

That part you will have to check the model number on that lug to make sure they are legit for two conductors to fit in single hole / single screw set up.( it will genrally stamp both model number and size and X numbers of conductors ) 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have never seen a lug with one screw rated for 2 conductors. Every 2 conductor lug I have seen has a screw terminal for each conductor. Not saying they don't exist but I have never seen one.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> I have never seen a lug with one screw rated for 2 conductors. Every 2 conductor lug I have seen has a screw terminal for each conductor. Not saying they don't exist but I have never seen one.


They do exist, found often in 400 amp and larger panelboards for the neutral connection. (Think super neutrals for non-linear loads)

The hole in the lug looks more like an '0' than a 'O'.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

BBQ said:


> They do exist, found often in 400 amp and larger panelboards for the neutral connection. (Think super neutrals for non-linear loads)
> 
> The hole in the lug looks more like an '0' than a 'O'.




I take that back I have seen it but in my mind I pictured a 400A meter can that has double lugs from the factory. Thanks BBQ.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

BBQ said:


> They do exist, found often in 400 amp and larger panelboards for the neutral connection. (Think super neutrals for non-linear loads)
> 
> The hole in the lug looks more like an '0' than a 'O'.


That's right, pretty common on 400 amp splitters here


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Just learned about "snowman" lugs about a month ago.

They were in a 400A fused disco. Kinda what BBQ said above, only actually snowman shaped.


----------

